# lancer application au démarrage



## sdebrois (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais une fonction C++ qui positionne mon application dans la liste des applications à lancer au démarrage ...
Comme je ne connais pas encore tres bien Mac, est-il possible d'avoir des petits exemples pour illustrer tout ca ?


----------



## Alycastre (31 Mai 2007)

Préférences Systèmes>Comptes>Ouverture  ....


----------



## john_dewinter (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis une semaine après avoir installé une mise à jour OS X, l'application 'MAJ du systtème OSX' démarre automatiqement au démarrage. Tout ça pour me dire que mon installation a été faite.....
Comment pourrais-je y remédier?
Faute propre ou Bug?

Merci.


----------

